# 6 kai simera-apolele



## painkiller735

what does *'6 kai simera-apolele'*means?


----------



## MissPrudish

"6 kai simera" means "six and today" meaning six days and today's.
In english it would be like "6 days to go" and "apolele" is really slang - if i am not mistaken it means "I've gone mad" or something similar.


----------



## ics

As miss prudish said means 6 more days left plus the current day. 
Ex -How many days left to finish the military service?
- 6 και σήμερα!

As for “apolele”,I don’t undesrtstand…it might be a mistake??..

Bye!


----------



## MissPrudish

Yes, it could be but I think it might come from the verb απολαλάθηκα (apolalathika)? ics should have heard of it, being greek.


----------



## ics

> ics should have heard of it, being greek.


 
No, I cannot remember hear it!! But that doesn't mean it's not exists... I simply have no idea!   I'm sure some other greek could help!
bye!


----------



## painkiller735

i think so too!i hope some greek friends help us.thank u


----------



## ireney

LOL

The whole expression is "Απολελέ και τρελελέ" When a conscripted soldier is discharged from the army "απολύεται από το στρατό" So what the expression says is " today and 6 more days and I am discharged and I go crazy" (or in other words I just can't believe that this time next week I'm going to be discharged and be a civilian once again! I'm gonna lose it"
It's slang of course as miss prudish already mentioned.

P.S. By the way, the verb Miss Prudish refers to is 'απολωλάινω' in the active voice (I am drving someone _completely_ out of his mind, making someone more crazy than he was, 'απολωλαίνομαι' in passive voice (middle mood some times) which means that I have been driven completely crazy either by someone else or (middle mood) I have driven my self completely out of my mind, 'απολωλάθηκα' (past tense).


----------



## MissPrudish

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, δεν ήμουν σίγουρη εξ' αρχής


----------



## painkiller735

Thank you very much.i understood


----------



## Perfectcube

ireney said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> The whole expression is "ÁðïëåëÝ êáé ôñåëåëÝ" When a conscripted soldier is discharged from the army "áðïëýåôáé áðü ôï óôñáôü" So what the expression says is " today and 6 more days and I am discharged and I go crazy" (or in other words I just can't believe that this time next week I'm going to be discharged and be a civilian once again! I'm gonna lose it"
> It's slang of course as miss prudish already mentioned.
> 
> P.S. By the way, the verb Miss Prudish refers to is 'áðïëùëÜéíù' in the active voice (I am drving someone _completely_ out of his mind, making someone more crazy than he was, 'áðïëùëáßíïìáé' in passive voice (middle mood some times) which means that I have been driven completely crazy either by someone else or (middle mood) I have driven my self completely out of my mind, 'áðïëùëÜèçêá' (past tense).




Áí êáé íïìßæù üôé ôï áðïëåëÝ ìÜëëïí ðñïÝñ÷åôáé áðü ôï áðïëýïìáé.


----------



## ireney

Perfectcube that's what I said! My PS was a sort of 'by the way' making a slight correction to how Miss Prudish said the verb is. Read my post a bit more carefully


----------



## Perfectcube

ireney said:
			
		

> Read my post a bit more carefully



Ireney, I have to admit I was a bit absentminded when I answered.  

And, to add  something interesting a synonym to "áðïëåëå êáé ôñåëåëå" is the phrase "Áðïëýèçêá øáñïýêëåò, ôá ìáëëéÜ ìïõ êÜíù ìðïýêëåò".
ÈÝëù íá óå äù áõôü ðùò èá ôï ìåôáöñÜóåéò


----------



## ireney

LOL Perfectcube I'll try to rise to the challenge.

 "Áðïëýèçêá øáñïýêëåò, ôá ìáëëéÜ ìïõ êÜíù ìðïýêëåò"

Verbatim it would be (and this would provide a few laughs to those who speak Greek, something like 'better donkey tie than donkey search for', to the deaf's door as much as you like knock", "He owes to Michael's wife' etc)

"I am getting discharged you big fish, I am curling my hair/having a perm"

Now since the above doesn't make _any_ sense outside a surrealistic poem (which does not make sense anyway so what on Earth am I talking about?) it is obvious that it's a case of slang.

ØÜñé is used to describe a new conscript or indeed anyone who just enters a group (a Uni student i.e.)

A _really_ new recruit would therefore be a 'big' fish as in 'big time'

Now for the second sentence. Soldiers' hair are cut short. To have curly hair you have to have longer hair. When a soldier is REALLY near to be discharged he can a) let himself a bit more loose b) not have his hair cut again. 

You'd be all happy to hear that's the end of the explanations

*WAKE UP!!*

A better translation therefore would be "I am getting discharged you rookies/blue-heads/cornflakes (that's the only ones I know, feel free to use another derogatory word/slang for new recruits) and I am letting my hair down" 

Well, how did I do?


----------



## MissPrudish

Apparently great I would say


----------



## Perfectcube

ireney said:
			
		

> Well, how did I do?




Not bad, not bad at all.
But what about "Áðïëýïìáé óôñáâÜäéá ôï êïñìß ìïõ èÝëåé ÷Üäéá" 

(ðëÜêá êÜíù, äåí ðéóôåýù íá áñ÷ßóåéò íá ìåôáöñÜæåéò êáé áõôü)


----------



## ireney

lol
Perfectcube you DO know that this is easier to translate although I don't think I should. For anyone who is interested, the first part is identical in meaning with the one above. For the second think what a man in an army camp misses more (no, not going out for a few beers with his mates; nope it's not feeding the ducks in the park either   )

"not bad at all" eh? I'd like to see how you'd do it!


----------



## Perfectcube

ireney said:
			
		

> Perfectcube you DO know that this is easier to translate although I don't think I should. For anyone who is interested...




Admitt it, you cannot resist


----------



## ireney

trying to! 

Κοίτα βρε τελειόκυβε, είμαι φιλόλογος και δουλέυω ως μεταφράστρια. Καταλαβαίνεις σε ΤΙ πειρασμό με βάζεις; ΚΑΙ μετάφραση ΚΑΙ επεξήγηση? Η χαρά του παιδιού! Like a monkey with the key to a banana plantation trying to convince itself it doesn't want this yellow curvy thingies called banananananas (easy to start difficult to stop spelling this word!)


----------

